# نبذه جيده جدا فى اساسيات محطات القوى البخاريه(steam power plants).



## Eng-Maher (13 أكتوبر 2011)

نبذه جيده جدا فى اساسيات محطات القوى البخاريه
(steam power plants). ​ 

الرابط مباشر....​ 
http://www.personal.utulsa.edu/~kenneth-weston/chapter2.pdf​


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يرفع للافاده **


----------

